# Problems installing QLogic 2532 Fiber Channel card



## Kenneth Garges (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm having difficulty getting FreeBSD 10.3 to recognize a QLogic brand Fiber Channel Card.

It's plugged into a PCIe slot on a SuperMicro server. Fiber optic cables connect the card to a Quantum Scalar i80 LTO4 tape library. Everything else about the FreeBSD installation went fine. I'm pretty sure the hardware is OK since this same card worked before in this same server when Solaris was installed (before the FreeBSD install.)
But after reboot there are no isp or sa devices in /dev

```
# ls /dev
acpi           consolectl       da22           devstat           null           pass29           ses0           ttyv9
ad12           ctty           da23           diskid           pass0           pass3           ses1           ttyva
ad12p1           cuau0           da24           dumpdev           pass1           pass30           ses2           ttyvb
ad12p2           cuau0.init       da25           enc@n500304800049353d   pass10           pass31           sndstat           ttyvc
ad12p3           cuau0.lock       da26           enc@n500304800056bc3d   pass11           pass32           stderr           ttyvd
ad6           cuau1           da27           fd           pass12           pass33           stdin           ttyve
ad6p1           cuau1.init       da28           fido           pass13           pass34           stdout           ttyvf
ad6p2           cuau1.lock       da29           geom.ctl       pass14           pass35           sysmouse       ufssuspend
ad6p3           da0           da3           gpt           pass15           pass36           ttyu0           ugen0.1
ada0           da1           da30           hpet0           pass16           pass37           ttyu0.init       ugen0.2
ada0p1           da10           da31           io           pass17           pass38           ttyu0.lock       ugen0.3
ada0p2           da11           da32           kbd0           pass18           pass39           ttyu1           ugen1.1
ada0p3           da12           da33           kbd1           pass19           pass4           ttyu1.init       ugen1.2
ada1           da13           da34           kbdmux0           pass2           pass40           ttyu1.lock       ukbd0
ada1p1           da14           da35           klog           pass20           pass5           ttyv0           urandom
ada1p2           da15           da4           kmem           pass21           pass6           ttyv1           usb
ada1p3           da16           da5           led           pass22           pass7           ttyv2           usbctl
apm           da17           da6           log           pass23           pass8           ttyv3           xpt0
apmctl           da18           da7           mdctl           pass24           pass9           ttyv4           zero
audit           da19           da8           mem           pass25           pci           ttyv5           zfs
bpf           da2           da9           midistat       pass26           pts           ttyv6
bpf0           da20           devctl           mps0           pass27           random           ttyv7
console           da21           devctl2           nfslock           pass28           reroot           ttyv8
```

Any attempt to use `mt` for accessing the tape drives fails. 
Here's my config files:

```
# cat loader.conf
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
zfs_load="YES"
isp_load="YES"
ispfw_load="YES"
```


```
# cat device.hints
# $FreeBSD: releng/10.3/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC.hints 276986 2015-01-11 17:10:07Z nwhitehorn $
hint.fdc.0.at="isa"
hint.fdc.0.port="0x3F0"
hint.fdc.0.irq="6"
hint.fdc.0.drq="2"
hint.fd.0.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.0.drive="0"
hint.fd.1.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.1.drive="1"
hint.atkbdc.0.at="isa"
hint.atkbdc.0.port="0x060"
hint.atkbd.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.atkbd.0.irq="1"
hint.psm.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.psm.0.irq="12"
hint.sc.0.at="isa"
hint.sc.0.flags="0x100"
hint.uart.0.at="isa"
hint.uart.0.port="0x3F8"
hint.uart.0.flags="0x10"
hint.uart.0.irq="4"
hint.uart.1.at="isa"
hint.uart.1.port="0x2F8"
hint.uart.1.irq="3"
hint.ppc.0.at="isa"
hint.ppc.0.irq="7"
hint.atrtc.0.at="isa"
hint.atrtc.0.port="0x70"
hint.atrtc.0.irq="8"
hint.attimer.0.at="isa"
hint.attimer.0.port="0x40"
hint.attimer.0.irq="0"
hint.wbwd.0.at="isa"
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled="1"
hint.isp.0.gone_device_time="0xB4"
hint.isp.1.gone_device_time="0xB4"
hint.isp.0.role="3"
hint.isp.1.role="3"
hint.isp.0.fctape="1"
hint.isp.1.fctape="1"
hint.isp.0.topology="nport-only"
hint.isp.1.topology="nport-only"
hint.isp.0.debug="0xffff"
```

There is no mention anywhere of `ispfw` in `dmesg`. And the error message in the last 3 lines makes me think that my problem may lie with firmware. But what am I missing?


----------



## Kenneth Garges (Nov 3, 2017)

Here is the output of `dmesg | grep isp` with the debug option set as above.

```
isp0: <Qlogic ISP 2532 PCI FC-AL Adapter> port 0xf100-0xf1ff mem 0xfbe84000-0xfbe87fff irq 56 at device 0.0 on pci130
isp0: Chan 0 setting role to 0x3
isp0: loaded firmware isp_2500
isp0: set PCI latency to 64
isp0: request area @ 0x1e60000/0x18000
isp0: response area @ 0x1e4c000/0x4000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'NO-OP'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0000
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'MAILBOX REG TEST'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0006
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0xdead
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0xbeef
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0xffff
isp0: IN mbox 4 = 0xa5a5
isp0: IN mbox 5 = 0x5a5a
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x7f7f
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x7ff7
isp0: IN mbox 8 = 0x3421
isp0: IN mbox 9 = 0xabcd
isp0: IN mbox 10 = 0xdcba
isp0: IN mbox 11 = 0xfeef
isp0: IN mbox 12 = 0xbead
isp0: IN mbox 13 = 0xdebe
isp0: IN mbox 14 = 0x2222
isp0: IN mbox 15 = 0x3333
isp0: IN mbox 16 = 0x5555
isp0: IN mbox 17 = 0x6666
isp0: IN mbox 18 = 0x7777
isp0: IN mbox 19 = 0xaaaa
isp0: IN mbox 20 = 0xffff
isp0: IN mbox 21 = 0xdddd
isp0: IN mbox 22 = 0x9999
isp0: IN mbox 23 = 0x1fbc
isp0: IN mbox 24 = 0x6666
isp0: IN mbox 25 = 0x6677
isp0: IN mbox 26 = 0x1122
isp0: IN mbox 27 = 0x33ff
isp0: IN mbox 28 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 29 = 0x0001
isp0: IN mbox 30 = 0x1000
isp0: IN mbox 31 = 0x1010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: OUT mbox 1 = 0xdead
isp0: OUT mbox 2 = 0xbeef
isp0: OUT mbox 3 = 0xffff
isp0: OUT mbox 4 = 0xa5a5
isp0: OUT mbox 5 = 0x5a5a
isp0: OUT mbox 6 = 0x7f7f
isp0: OUT mbox 7 = 0x7ff7
isp0: OUT mbox 8 = 0x3421
isp0: OUT mbox 9 = 0xabcd
isp0: OUT mbox 10 = 0xdcba
isp0: OUT mbox 11 = 0xfeef
isp0: OUT mbox 12 = 0xbead
isp0: OUT mbox 13 = 0xdebe
isp0: OUT mbox 14 = 0x2222
isp0: OUT mbox 15 = 0x3333
isp0: OUT mbox 16 = 0x5555
isp0: OUT mbox 17 = 0x6666
isp0: OUT mbox 18 = 0x7777
isp0: OUT mbox 19 = 0xaaaa
isp0: OUT mbox 20 = 0xffff
isp0: OUT mbox 21 = 0xdddd
isp0: OUT mbox 22 = 0x9999
isp0: OUT mbox 23 = 0x1fbc
isp0: OUT mbox 24 = 0x6666
isp0: OUT mbox 25 = 0x6677
isp0: OUT mbox 26 = 0x1122
isp0: OUT mbox 27 = 0x33ff
isp0: OUT mbox 28 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 29 = 0x0001
isp0: OUT mbox 30 = 0x1000
isp0: OUT mbox 31 = 0x1010
isp0: load 0xd32a words of code at load address 0x100000
isp0: LOAD RISC RAM 16384 words at load address 0x100000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'LOAD RISC RAM'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x000b
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x01e6
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 4 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 5 = 0x4000
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 8 = 0x0010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: LOAD RISC RAM 16384 words at load address 0x104000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'LOAD RISC RAM'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x000b
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x4000
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x01e6
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 4 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 5 = 0x4000
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 8 = 0x0010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: LOAD RISC RAM 16384 words at load address 0x108000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'LOAD RISC RAM'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x000b
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x8000
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x01e6
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 4 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 5 = 0x4000
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 8 = 0x0010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: LOAD RISC RAM 4906 words at load address 0x10c000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'LOAD RISC RAM'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x000b
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0xc000
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x01e6
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 4 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 5 = 0x132a
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 8 = 0x0010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: load 0x317e words of code at load address 0x112000
isp0: LOAD RISC RAM 12670 words at load address 0x112000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'LOAD RISC RAM'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x000b
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x2000
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x01e6
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 4 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 5 = 0x317e
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 8 = 0x0011
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'VERIFY CHECKSUM'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0007
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x0010
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x0000
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: OUT mbox 1 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 2 = 0x0000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'EXEC FIRMWARE'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0002
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x0010
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 4 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 5 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 8 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 9 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 10 = 0x0000
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008010
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: OUT mbox 1 = 0x0009
isp0: Mailbox Command 'ABOUT FIRMWARE'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0008
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008010
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: OUT mbox 1 = 0x0007
isp0: OUT mbox 2 = 0x0003
isp0: OUT mbox 3 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 4 = 0xffff
isp0: OUT mbox 5 = 0x0013
isp0: OUT mbox 6 = 0x90d5
isp0: OUT mbox 15 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 16 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 17 = 0x0000
isp0: Board Type 2532, Chip Revision 0x2, loaded F/W Revision 7.3.0
isp0: Attributes: Class2 MultiID T10CRC MQ MSIX VP0_Decoupling
isp0: Mailbox Command 'GET RESOURCE COUNT'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0042
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008010
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: OUT mbox 1 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 2 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 3 = 0x0800
isp0: OUT mbox 6 = 0x0800
isp0: OUT mbox 7 = 0x0cd6
isp0: OUT mbox 8 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 9 = 0x0000
isp0: 2048 max I/O command limit set
isp0: NVRAM 0x0000000000000000 0x21000024ff2304f2 exchg_cnt 0 maxframelen 2048
isp0: NVRAM execthr 65535 loopid 0 fwopt1 0x2006 fwopt2 0x1020 fwopt3 0x4008
isp0: Chan 0 0x20000024ff2304f2/0x21000024ff2304f2 Role Target/Initiator
isp0: Mailbox Command 'SET FIRMWARE OPTIONS'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0038
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x0001
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0x0000
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008010
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: Setting ICB Node 0x20000024ff2304f2 Port 0x21000024ff2304f2
isp0: isp_fibre_init_2400: fwopt1 0x6816 fwopt2 0x1010 fwopt3 0x4028
isp0: isp_fibre_init_2400: rqst 0000000001e60000 rsp 0000000001e4c000
isp0: isp_fibre_init_2400:
isp0: 0x00000000: 01 00 00 00 00 08 ff ff 00 04 00 00 21 00 00 24
isp0: 0x00000010: ff 23 04 f2 20 00 00 24 ff 23 04 f2 00 00 00 00
isp0: 0x00000020: 03 00 00 00 00 01 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 e6 01
isp0: 0x00000030: 00 00 00 00 00 c0 e4 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
isp0: 0x00000040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
isp0: 0x00000050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0a 00 16 68 00 00
isp0: 0x00000060: 10 10 00 00 28 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
isp0: 0x00000070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
isp0: INIT F/W from 000000011c16f000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'INIT FIRMWARE'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0060
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x1c16
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0xf000
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x0001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40068011
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4006
isp0: OUT mbox 1 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 2 = 0x1c16
isp0: OUT mbox 3 = 0xf000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'INIT FIRMWARE' failed (COMMAND PARAMETER ERROR)
isp0: isp_reinit: cannot init card
device_attach: isp0 attach returned 6
isp0: <Qlogic ISP 2532 PCI FC-AL Adapter> port 0xf000-0xf0ff mem 0xfbe80000-0xfbe83fff irq 60 at device 0.1 on pci130
isp0: Chan 0 setting role to 0x3
isp0: loaded firmware isp_2500
isp0: set PCI latency to 64
isp0: request area @ 0x1e80000/0x18000
isp0: response area @ 0x1e78000/0x4000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'NO-OP'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0000
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x0
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'MAILBOX REG TEST'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0006
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0xdead
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0xbeef
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0xffff
isp0: IN mbox 4 = 0xa5a5
isp0: IN mbox 5 = 0x5a5a
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x7f7f
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x7ff7
isp0: IN mbox 8 = 0x3421
isp0: IN mbox 9 = 0xabcd
isp0: IN mbox 10 = 0xdcba
isp0: IN mbox 11 = 0xfeef
isp0: IN mbox 12 = 0xbead
isp0: IN mbox 13 = 0xdebe
isp0: IN mbox 14 = 0x2222
isp0: IN mbox 15 = 0x3333
isp0: IN mbox 16 = 0x5555
isp0: IN mbox 17 = 0x6666
isp0: IN mbox 18 = 0x7777
isp0: IN mbox 19 = 0xaaaa
isp0: IN mbox 20 = 0xffff
isp0: IN mbox 21 = 0xdddd
isp0: IN mbox 22 = 0x9999
isp0: IN mbox 23 = 0x1fbc
isp0: IN mbox 24 = 0x6666
isp0: IN mbox 25 = 0x6677
isp0: IN mbox 26 = 0x1122
isp0: IN mbox 27 = 0x33ff
isp0: IN mbox 28 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 29 = 0x0001
isp0: IN mbox 30 = 0x1000
isp0: IN mbox 31 = 0x1010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: OUT mbox 1 = 0xdead
isp0: OUT mbox 2 = 0xbeef
isp0: OUT mbox 3 = 0xffff
isp0: OUT mbox 4 = 0xa5a5
isp0: OUT mbox 5 = 0x5a5a
isp0: OUT mbox 6 = 0x7f7f
isp0: OUT mbox 7 = 0x7ff7
isp0: OUT mbox 8 = 0x3421
isp0: OUT mbox 9 = 0xabcd
isp0: OUT mbox 10 = 0xdcba
isp0: OUT mbox 11 = 0xfeef
isp0: OUT mbox 12 = 0xbead
isp0: OUT mbox 13 = 0xdebe
isp0: OUT mbox 14 = 0x2222
isp0: OUT mbox 15 = 0x3333
isp0: OUT mbox 16 = 0x5555
isp0: OUT mbox 17 = 0x6666
isp0: OUT mbox 18 = 0x7777
isp0: OUT mbox 19 = 0xaaaa
isp0: OUT mbox 20 = 0xffff
isp0: OUT mbox 21 = 0xdddd
isp0: OUT mbox 22 = 0x9999
isp0: OUT mbox 23 = 0x1fbc
isp0: OUT mbox 24 = 0x6666
isp0: OUT mbox 25 = 0x6677
isp0: OUT mbox 26 = 0x1122
isp0: OUT mbox 27 = 0x33ff
isp0: OUT mbox 28 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 29 = 0x0001
isp0: OUT mbox 30 = 0x1000
isp0: OUT mbox 31 = 0x1010
isp0: load 0xd32a words of code at load address 0x100000
isp0: LOAD RISC RAM 16384 words at load address 0x100000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'LOAD RISC RAM'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x000b
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x01e8
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 4 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 5 = 0x4000
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 8 = 0x0010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: LOAD RISC RAM 16384 words at load address 0x104000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'LOAD RISC RAM'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x000b
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x4000
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x01e8
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 4 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 5 = 0x4000
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 8 = 0x0010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: LOAD RISC RAM 16384 words at load address 0x108000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'LOAD RISC RAM'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x000b
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x8000
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x01e8
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 4 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 5 = 0x4000
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 8 = 0x0010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: LOAD RISC RAM 4906 words at load address 0x10c000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'LOAD RISC RAM'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x000b
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0xc000
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x01e8
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 4 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 5 = 0x132a
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 8 = 0x0010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: load 0x317e words of code at load address 0x112000
isp0: LOAD RISC RAM 12670 words at load address 0x112000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'LOAD RISC RAM'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x000b
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x2000
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x01e8
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 4 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 5 = 0x317e
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 8 = 0x0011
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'VERIFY CHECKSUM'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0007
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x0010
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x0000
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: OUT mbox 1 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 2 = 0x0000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'EXEC FIRMWARE'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0002
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x0010
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 4 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 5 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 8 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 9 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 10 = 0x0000
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008010
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: OUT mbox 1 = 0x0009
isp0: Mailbox Command 'ABOUT FIRMWARE'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0008
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008010
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: OUT mbox 1 = 0x0007
isp0: OUT mbox 2 = 0x0003
isp0: OUT mbox 3 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 4 = 0xffff
isp0: OUT mbox 5 = 0x0013
isp0: OUT mbox 6 = 0x90d5
isp0: OUT mbox 15 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 16 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 17 = 0x0000
isp0: Board Type 2532, Chip Revision 0x2, loaded F/W Revision 7.3.0
isp0: Attributes: Class2 MultiID T10CRC MQ MSIX VP0_Decoupling
isp0: Mailbox Command 'GET RESOURCE COUNT'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0042
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008010
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: OUT mbox 1 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 2 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 3 = 0x0800
isp0: OUT mbox 6 = 0x0800
isp0: OUT mbox 7 = 0x0cd6
isp0: OUT mbox 8 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 9 = 0x0000
isp0: 2048 max I/O command limit set
isp0: NVRAM 0x0000000000000000 0x21000024ff2304f3 exchg_cnt 0 maxframelen 2048
isp0: NVRAM execthr 65535 loopid 0 fwopt1 0x2006 fwopt2 0x1020 fwopt3 0x4008
isp0: Chan 0 0x20000024ff2304f3/0x21000024ff2304f3 Role Target/Initiator
isp0: Mailbox Command 'SET FIRMWARE OPTIONS'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0038
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x0001
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0x0000
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40008010
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: Setting ICB Node 0x20000024ff2304f3 Port 0x21000024ff2304f3
isp0: isp_fibre_init_2400: fwopt1 0x6816 fwopt2 0x1010 fwopt3 0x4028
isp0: isp_fibre_init_2400: rqst 0000000001e80000 rsp 0000000001e78000
isp0: isp_fibre_init_2400:
isp0: 0x00000000: 01 00 00 00 00 08 ff ff 00 04 00 00 21 00 00 24
isp0: 0x00000010: ff 23 04 f3 20 00 00 24 ff 23 04 f3 00 00 00 00
isp0: 0x00000020: 03 00 00 00 00 01 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 e8 01
isp0: 0x00000030: 00 00 00 00 00 80 e7 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
isp0: 0x00000040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
isp0: 0x00000050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0a 00 16 68 00 00
isp0: 0x00000060: 10 10 00 00 28 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
isp0: 0x00000070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
isp0: INIT F/W from 000000011c19c000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'INIT FIRMWARE'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0060
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x1c19
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0xc000
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x0001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40068011
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4006
isp0: OUT mbox 1 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 2 = 0x1c19
isp0: OUT mbox 3 = 0xc000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'INIT FIRMWARE' failed (COMMAND PARAMETER ERROR)
isp0: isp_reinit: cannot init card
device_attach: isp0 attach returned 6
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 3, 2017)

Set ips_load=“YES” below ispfw_load=“YES”

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/55029/#post-310982


----------



## Kenneth Garges (Nov 7, 2017)

Good idea. Should have thought of it myself. Load firmware before driver, duh. 

But alas it still doesn't work. `dmesg` still shows:

```
isp0: Mailbox Command 'INIT FIRMWARE' failed (COMMAND PARAMETER ERROR)
isp0: isp_reinit: cannot init card
device_attach: isp0 attach returned 6
```


----------



## Kenneth Garges (Nov 30, 2017)

Still have not solved this issue. Bought a brand new QLogic QLE2672-CK card and swapped it out for the 2532. But still getting the same error in dmesg.
isp0: <Qlogic ISP 2031 PCI FC-AL Adapter> mem 0xfb608000-0xfb609fff,0xfb600000-0xfb603fff,0xfb400000-0xfb4fffff irq 60 at device 0.1 on pci130
isp0: Chan 0 setting role to 0x3
isp0: set PCI latency to 64
isp0: request area @ 0x1de0000/0x18000
isp0: response area @ 0x1dbc000/0x4000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'NO-OP'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0000
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x0
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x4000c001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'MAILBOX REG TEST'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0006
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0xdead
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0xbeef
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0xffff
isp0: IN mbox 4 = 0xa5a5
isp0: IN mbox 5 = 0x5a5a
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x7f7f
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x7ff7
isp0: IN mbox 8 = 0x3421
isp0: IN mbox 9 = 0xabcd
isp0: IN mbox 10 = 0xdcba
isp0: IN mbox 11 = 0xfeef
isp0: IN mbox 12 = 0xbead
isp0: IN mbox 13 = 0xdebe
isp0: IN mbox 14 = 0x2222
isp0: IN mbox 15 = 0x3333
isp0: IN mbox 16 = 0x5555
isp0: IN mbox 17 = 0x6666
isp0: IN mbox 18 = 0x7777
isp0: IN mbox 19 = 0xaaaa
isp0: IN mbox 20 = 0xffff
isp0: IN mbox 21 = 0xdddd
isp0: IN mbox 22 = 0x9999
isp0: IN mbox 23 = 0x1fbc
isp0: IN mbox 24 = 0x6666
isp0: IN mbox 25 = 0x6677
isp0: IN mbox 26 = 0x1122
isp0: IN mbox 27 = 0x33ff
isp0: IN mbox 28 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 29 = 0x0001
isp0: IN mbox 30 = 0x1000
isp0: IN mbox 31 = 0x1010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x4000c001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: OUT mbox 1 = 0xdead
isp0: OUT mbox 2 = 0xbeef
isp0: OUT mbox 3 = 0xffff
isp0: OUT mbox 4 = 0xa5a5
isp0: OUT mbox 5 = 0x5a5a
isp0: OUT mbox 6 = 0x7f7f
isp0: OUT mbox 7 = 0x7ff7
isp0: OUT mbox 8 = 0x3421
isp0: OUT mbox 9 = 0xabcd
isp0: OUT mbox 10 = 0xdcba
isp0: OUT mbox 11 = 0xfeef
isp0: OUT mbox 12 = 0xbead
isp0: OUT mbox 13 = 0xdebe
isp0: OUT mbox 14 = 0x2222
isp0: OUT mbox 15 = 0x3333
isp0: OUT mbox 16 = 0x5555
isp0: OUT mbox 17 = 0x6666
isp0: OUT mbox 18 = 0x7777
isp0: OUT mbox 19 = 0xaaaa
isp0: OUT mbox 20 = 0xffff
isp0: OUT mbox 21 = 0xdddd
isp0: OUT mbox 22 = 0x9999
isp0: OUT mbox 23 = 0x1fbc
isp0: OUT mbox 24 = 0x6666
isp0: OUT mbox 25 = 0x6677
isp0: OUT mbox 26 = 0x1122
isp0: OUT mbox 27 = 0x33ff
isp0: OUT mbox 28 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 29 = 0x0001
isp0: OUT mbox 30 = 0x1000
isp0: OUT mbox 31 = 0x1010
isp0: Mailbox Command 'DUMP RAM'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0003
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
_ (above line repeats about 100 times.)_
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x4000c001
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'EXEC FIRMWARE'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0002
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x0010
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0x0001
isp0: IN mbox 4 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 5 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 8 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 9 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 10 = 0x0000
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
_ (above line repeats about 100 times.)_
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x4000c010
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: OUT mbox 1 = 0x0009
isp0: Mailbox Command 'ABOUT FIRMWARE'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0008
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x4000c010
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: OUT mbox 1 = 0x0008
isp0: OUT mbox 2 = 0x0001
isp0: OUT mbox 3 = 0x0002
isp0: OUT mbox 4 = 0xffff
isp0: OUT mbox 5 = 0x0013
isp0: OUT mbox 6 = 0xd0d5
isp0: OUT mbox 15 = 0x0078
isp0: OUT mbox 16 = 0x0006
isp0: OUT mbox 17 = 0x0000
isp0: Board Type 2031, Chip Revision 0x2, resident F/W Revision 8.1.2
isp0: Attributes: Class2 MultiID T10CRC MQ MSIX VP0_Decoupling HotFW EXMOFF NPMOFF DIFCHOP ASICTMP ATIOMQ (unknown 0x0000000000200000)
isp0: Mailbox Command 'GET RESOURCE COUNT'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0042
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x4000c010
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: OUT mbox 1 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 2 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 3 = 0x0800
isp0: OUT mbox 6 = 0x0800
isp0: OUT mbox 7 = 0x075e
isp0: OUT mbox 8 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 9 = 0x0000
isp0: 2048 max I/O command limit set
isp0: Chan 0 0x400000007f000000/0x410000007f000000 Role Target/Initiator
isp0: Mailbox Command 'SET FIRMWARE OPTIONS'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0038
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x0001
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0x0000
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x4000c010
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4000
isp0: bad frame length (0) from NVRAM- using 1024
isp0: bad execution throttle of 0- using 16
isp0: Setting ICB Node 0x400000007f000000 Port 0x410000007f000000
isp0: isp_fibre_init_2400: fwopt1 0x4813 fwopt2 0x4401010 fwopt3 0x4020
isp0: isp_fibre_init_2400: rqst 0000000001de0000 rsp 0000000001dbc000
isp0: isp_fibre_init_2400:
isp0: 0x00000000: 01 00 00 00 00 04 10 00 00 04 6d 00 41 00 00 00
isp0: 0x00000010: 7f 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 7f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
isp0: 0x00000020: 03 00 00 00 00 01 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 de 01
isp0: 0x00000030: 00 00 00 00 00 c0 db 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
isp0: 0x00000040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
isp0: 0x00000050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0a 00 13 48 00 00
isp0: 0x00000060: 10 10 40 04 20 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
isp0: 0x00000070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
isp0: INIT F/W from 000000012b9a7000
isp0: Mailbox Command 'INIT FIRMWARE'
isp0: IN mbox 0 = 0x0060
isp0: IN mbox 1 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 2 = 0x2b9a
isp0: IN mbox 3 = 0x7000
isp0: IN mbox 6 = 0x0000
isp0: IN mbox 7 = 0x0001
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x40000010
isp0: RISC2HOST ISR 0x4006c011
isp0: OUT mbox 0 = 0x4006
isp0: OUT mbox 1 = 0x0000
isp0: OUT mbox 2 = 0x2b9a
isp0: OUT mbox 3 = 0x7000
i*sp0: Mailbox Command 'INIT FIRMWARE' failed (COMMAND PARAMETER ERROR)
isp0: isp_reinit: cannot init card
device_attach: isp0 attach returned 6*


----------



## arankaspar1 (Feb 19, 2021)

Did you ever figure this out? I'm having the same issue frequently enough on FreeNAS 11.3 u4.1.


----------

